# hello



## bigmobi (Jan 13, 2014)

This is my first thread, i enjoy reading new threads on a daily basis.
I find alot of valuable information on peoples experiences and advise here.
loking for a house in palawa if anybody now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigmobi said:


> This is my first thread, i enjoy reading new threads on a daily basis.
> I find alot of valuable information on peoples experiences and advise here.
> loking for a house in palawa if anybody now.


Hi And Welcome,

That is a good area to live in and hopefully you will get some information on places to live. Best way usually is to just be in the desired area and talk to locals while there...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

bigmobi said:


> This is my first thread, i enjoy reading new threads on a daily basis.
> I find alot of valuable information on peoples experiences and advise here.
> loking for a house in palawa if anybody now.


Welcome lots of good info here. There are several sites that can hekp you find a place. Do you live in PI yet?


----------



## bigmobi (Jan 13, 2014)

yes live in manila ,now 7 years in ph


----------

